# Wolfe Pack



## bearswede (Feb 18, 2007)

Here are the current residents of my Wolfe Den:


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Feb 18, 2007)

L-R... Aqua Oz pint, Citron pint, Double collar bright forest green...


----------



## bearswede (Feb 18, 2007)

L-R... Iron pontil pint, crude & bubbly double collar sand chip pontil with small "NI" (backwards "N") after "Scheidam", honey amber quart, "Townsand" mold with sand chip pontil...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice Ron. You gotta love those Wolfies!  Is the aqua more scarce? I don't recall seeing too many of them.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice!! I saw a couple that looked pretty nice at the milwaukee bottle show(but then again i dont know a thing about wolfes[])


----------



## bearswede (Feb 18, 2007)

> Is the aqua more scarce? I don't recall seeing too many of them.


 
  Thanks, Kelly...

  I haven't seen that many either... That's why I jumped on that one... Since then, I saw another, I think on the forum... It was more crude than mine and I thought it was probably American... They don't seem to command a lot of moolah...

  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Ron - can you show a photo of the backwards "N" - I haven't seen that variant before.  Also, you refer to one as a Townsend's mold.  In the photo below, is that what my olive green one is?  How do you identify that?  The two in the photo below, which I have posted previously on the forum, are my keepers.  I have a grass green one (has the small circle on the base) which may be going on ebay soon.  Let me know if you want first dibs!  I can't post a photo today because it is in my office window!
 Cindy


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice Wolfies, Ron! I keep hoping that I'll dig one some day. Even a common variety, it would just be cool to have one that I dug.

 If you happen to have any figural bottles of small animals, I would keep them away from the Wolfepack, or you may come home to some glass carnage [] ~Jim


----------



## bearswede (Feb 18, 2007)

> can you show a photo of the backwards "N"


 
  Here's a close-up, Cindy...

  Yes, I'd say that large one looks like a "T" mold... I'll take some measurements of mine and post them...

  Yeah... I'd like to have a gander at any Wolfie you're willing to part with...


  Ron

  PS... That one I mentioned in an e-mail, that someone beat me out of on a "buy-it-now" deal, was one of these that I call New Orleans Wolfies... They have a large dot in front of "Aromatic" as well as the diminutive "NI"...


----------



## annie44 (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a picture of mine upright -


----------



## annie44 (Feb 18, 2007)

one more photo...


----------



## bearswede (Feb 19, 2007)

> or you may come home to some glass carnage ~Jim


 
  Don't worry, Jim... My lab pup, Boone, already has "glass carnage" covered!!!


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Feb 19, 2007)

> Townsend's mold.


 
  Cindy...

  The measurements are 9 1/2 inches tall, 3 inches wide at the shoulders and 2 7/8 inches at the base... It has a nice sandchip pontil...

  Ron


----------

